# Plowing around my neighborhood



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

This winter I will be getting a snow plow for my ATV and want to plow driveways/sidewalks in my neighborhood for $$$ 

My neighborhood is an upscale developement (avg. lot size ~ 3/4 acre) with driveways Im guessing no more than 50ft long at most, some shorter and usually 2 cars wide...

SO the question is... WHAT IS A GOOD PRICE TO CHARGE??? $20, $30? need opinions


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

Maybe I'm naive but how much snow can you plow with an ATV?? I can't see "upscale" customers paying someone to plow their driveway with one.


----------



## TubedYota (Nov 13, 2008)

Woodland;645742 said:


> Maybe I'm naive but how much snow can you plow with an ATV?? I can't see "upscale" customers paying someone to plow their driveway with one.


When I got mine for my quad I was surprised at how much it can handle. I have a 60" plow with a wing on my '00 Grizzly.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

Hell I live in ohio, 4-5 inches is a blizzard!


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

Zach;646167 said:


> Hell I live in ohio, 4-5 inches is a blizzard!


Sorry, I didn't realize. Around here we call that flurries.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

LOL yeah... Im somewhat new to this Ohio B.S. ayway, what do you think a good price would be? (or at least in the ballpark)


----------



## grasskeepers (Aug 9, 2008)

i use a z turn mower with a 46 in blade. i charge 200 a month for upto 20 events. here the average is 10 events a month, this includes sidewalk drive and front and back door


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

grasskeepers;673898 said:


> i use a z turn mower with a 46 in blade. i charge 200 a month for upto 20 events. here the average is 10 events a month, this includes sidewalk drive and front and back door


10 events a month holly crap!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Zach;646167 said:


> Hell I live in ohio, 4-5 inches is a blizzard!


Sorry i am from ohio even at 23 inchs in 3 days last winter things went on like buissness as usual. Though i see up wards of 100 inchs every year.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

sorry, Im comparing _southern_ Ohio to New England (where I used to live) soooo Im a little disapointed


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

I Plow and shovel all sidewalks for :smallest drive way 25$ biggest with a turn around and back drive way 50$.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

Joesno;677142 said:


> I Plow and shovel all sidewalks for :smallest drive way 25$ biggest with a turn around and back drive way 50$.


Thats what Im thinking


----------

